
A Hacker's Guide to Git – Wildly Inaccurate - simonpure
http://wildlyinaccurate.com/a-hackers-guide-to-git/
======
mojoe
The introduction is spot on -- it's a bad idea to fall into the trap of
thinking that your existing centralized version control knowledge will
transfer smoothly to Git. My division recently switched from Subversion to Git
for source control, and I was made the "Git expert" charged with answering
people's questions on-site. I didn't anticipate how much confusion and
frustration I would encounter during the switch. Git really is inherently more
complex than centralized version control systems, and while it is my favorite,
I would not recommend forcing a group of engineers to use Git unless you
really need the features that it provides.

